# أقل من أن تٌسمى خبرات !  - الإسقاط والمٌسقطين



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (24 أغسطس 2011)

*مٌقدمة *
​*لا أعلم لماذا وكيف عندما داعبتني فكرة كتابة ذكرياتي ومٌذكراتي ، لم اتذكر سوى المٌؤلم والسيئ منها فقط
هل المشكلة من شخصي انا وطباعي ، هل لأنني شخص لا يتذكر سوى أخطاء الآخرين  معه ، أم لأن آولئك الآخرين لم يبدو أو يظهرون لي إلا السوء
بعيدا عن كل هذا فانا لأول مرة أريد أن اُسجل مايتردد في ذهني 
نعم هذا هو المسمى الحقيقي لما سوف أكتبه ، " يتردد في ذهني " ، فما سيٌكتب ليس بخبرات في الحياة ولا يرقى لأن يكون بهذا المٌسمى

أخيرا وليس بأخرا وبعيد عن كل تلك المقدمات التي ماطالما كرهتها فيما أقرؤه ، سأبدأ .......

موضوع متجدد ،،


** فهرست*

*1- بعد فوات الآوان *
*2- أعز الأصدقاء*
*3- أنا المغرور*
*4- يوم مشئوم*
*5- الإسقاط والمـٌسقطين*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (24 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أقل من أن تٌسمى خبرات !*

*بعد فوات الآوان !!!*

*
أتعجب جدا من كوني متذكر كلمات والدي في مواقف مختلفه ، وليس هذا بغريب ،  بل الأغرب هو أنني اتذكر حتى الطريقة التي كان يتكلم بها في كل مرة ، أتذكر  حركات يداه ، أنفاسه ، حدة صوته
كان دائما كلامه أشبه بالحكم ، كلمات بسيطة صغيرة ذات دلالة ومدلول لا يستهان بهم ، كان يتبع ما نسميه بــ " خير الكلام ما قل ودل " ، لا لم يكن يتبع ذلك فقط ، كان يٌتقنه !
أتذكر ذات مرة قال لي " من الصعب جدا أن يتغير  شخصا قريبا من قلبي في معاملته معي ، ولكن من المستحيل ، أن اناقش هذا  الشخص في تغييره ، فمفتاح حياتي سيكون في يده بعد دقائق ليغادر فورا ،  وليكن له ما يريد "
أكتب تلك الكلمات وكأن شخصا ما يمليها عليَ ، أسمعها ، أشعرها
تماما منذ فترة
ولكن ثمة فرق واحد !
أنني الآن فهمتها
وأيضا ثمة حسرة واحدة !
أن والدي قد مات !
مات !

وهذه هي الكارثة ، فكل كلماته ونصائحه قد فهمتها الآن ، ليس هذا فقط ، بل أنا أٌنفذها أيضا وبدقة شديدة ،
ولكن أين أنت لكي أظهر لك عكس مابدر قديما ، أين أنت لكي أشكرك  ؟
رحلت !
وثمة يوما ما ، سيتكرر كل هذا مع إبني ، فكما كنت تقول دائما 
" كله سلف و دَين "
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (24 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أقل من أن تٌسمى خبرات !*

*مُتابع 
*


----------



## white.angel (24 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أقل من أن تٌسمى خبرات !*

*تسجيل متابعه ..*​


----------



## النهيسى (24 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أقل من أن تٌسمى خبرات !*

*شكرا جداا
مواضيع رائعه
ربنا يباركك


*​


----------



## ^_^mirna (24 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أقل من أن تٌسمى خبرات !*

متابعه :smile01


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (24 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أقل من أن تٌسمى خبرات !*

*أعز الأصدقاء !*​ 

*أتذكر وجودي في ما كان يٌسمى بجهاز أمن الدولة ، أتذكر جيدا شكل المبنى المهيب ، ولا أريد ان اتذكر انها كانت المرة الأولى التي أشعر فيها بالخوف
لدرجة أنني لم اتضايق لا من وجودي ولا من سببه بل من شعوري بالخوف لأول مرة بهذا الشكل ، ولو أن سبب الوجود في هذا المكان ونتائجة من اسوأ ما حدث لي ابدا


كان أحد الأصدقاء " س "، وأقربهم في يوم من الأيام ، يريد أن يقترض بعض النقود كعادته ، أنهيت كلامه قبل أن يكمله وأبلغته أنني لن أقرضه أي أموال أخرى ، أصيب بحالة من الجنون وقتها ، وقال لي " ستندم " ، و انتهت علاقتي به في هذا اليوم ، ولكن في هذا اليوم فقط !!
كنت في هذه الفترة أتناقش مع سيدة غير مسيحية على شبكة الإنترنت في مقارنة بين المسيحية وديانة أخرى ، وكنت أٌسجل جميع المحادثات التي أقوم بها على الإنترنت وأحفظها لديَ ،و كالعادة إسلوبي في التعبير لا يخلو أبدا من السخرية والتهكم ، فكنت عندما أقارن شيئا في الديانتين أسخر بشكل شديد من المعتقد الآخر ، لكي تصل الفكرة لها بوضوح ليست سخرية من أجل السخرية
هذه المحادثات تٌحفظ أتوماتيكيا في مٌجلد يسمى " مستنداتي " ، وأيضا هذا المٌجلد يكون مفتوح للمشاركة بشكل تلقائي
جاء هذا المنعوت بــ " س " على نفس الشبكة التي أتصل من خلالها بالأنترنت ، وقام بتحميل كل الملفات المتاحة للمشاركة لديَ ، وبالطبع كانت بها المحادثات الممتلئة بالتهكم على ديانة الدولة نفسها !
طبعها جميعا وقدمها في بلاغ ، لم يؤيد بمحضر وبشكل رسمي ، وتم القبض عليَ في يوم كنت ذاهب لإرسال كتاب مٌقدس باللغة العربية ، لنفس السيدة التي كنت أناقشها ، ففي هذه الفترة كان السيد الرب قد تدخل في حياتها بشكل كبير ، وأردات نسخة باللغة العربية من الكتاب المقدس لأنها لم تكن تَقطٌن في دولة عربية .

**وهذا هو سبب وجودي في هذا المكان ، أعز الأصدقاء !*
​*اما عن نتائج كل ماحدث لي قبل وأثناء وبعد خروجي من هذا الذي يسمى بـ " امن الدولة "
هو أن نفس السيدة تنعتني الآن بالأناني 

حقيقة لا اعلم سبب حقيقي لا لموقف " س " ، ولا لتلك السيدة
**فالأول كنت أقرضه أموالا ، والثانية كانت تقترض إرشادا و أقوالا !*
*و أنا من كان يتحمل نتائج ذلك أفعالا !*​*ومع هذا أصبحت بوصفه خائن للصداقة ، وبوصفها شخصا انانيا لا أمان له  !

ولكن ما يٌفرحني الآن وبكل صدق ، أن هذا الشخص " س " لديه الآن عمل ووظيفة كبيرة ولا يحتاج إلي في الإقتراض ، وهذا ما تمنيته له
وهذه السيدة الآن من العابرين من الظلمة إلى النور ، ولا تحتاج لإراشادتي في هذه الفترة أيضا 
وهذا ما صَليت من أجله طيلة السنتان الماضييان
 **بالفعل ، كان هؤلاء أعز أصدقائي* !!!
​


----------



## Desert Rose (24 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أقل من أن تٌسمى خبرات !  - أعز الأصدقاء -*

*so sad ,I enjoy it 
انا بحب قراية المذكرات 
استمر go on 

*


----------



## sparrow (24 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أقل من أن تٌسمى خبرات !  - أعز الأصدقاء -*

متابعه


----------



## حبيب يسوع (24 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أقل من أن تٌسمى خبرات !  - أعز الأصدقاء -*

نعم هى ذكريات لك  ولكناه قد تكون مؤلمة لان فيها غدر من انسان قدمت له الخير


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (25 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أقل من أن تٌسمى خبرات !*




!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *مُتابع
> *



منور


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (25 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أقل من أن تٌسمى خبرات !*




^_^mirna قال:


> متابعه :smile01



منورة يا ميرنا


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (25 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أقل من أن تٌسمى خبرات !  - أعز الأصدقاء -*




Nancy2 قال:


> *so sad ,I enjoy it
> انا بحب قراية المذكرات
> استمر go on
> 
> *



منورة يا نانسي


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (25 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أقل من أن تٌسمى خبرات !*




white.angel قال:


> *تسجيل متابعه ..*​



تنوري يا وايت


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (25 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أقل من أن تٌسمى خبرات !  - أعز الأصدقاء -*




sparrow قال:


> متابعه



منورة ياسبارو


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (25 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أقل من أن تٌسمى خبرات !  - أعز الأصدقاء -*




حبيب يسوع قال:


> نعم هى ذكريات لك  ولكناه قد تكون مؤلمة لان فيها غدر من انسان قدمت له الخير



منور يا ابويا


----------



## م المجدلية (25 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أقل من أن تٌسمى خبرات !  - أعز الأصدقاء -*

ذكريااات فعلا مؤلمة.....

أنا مثلك تماما احسن للناس ويردون الخير بالاساءة

لكني أحبهم رغم ذلك

متابعة بشغف

الرب يباركك​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (25 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أقل من أن تٌسمى خبرات !  - أعز الأصدقاء -*

*



			من الصعب جدا أن يتغير شخصا قريبا من قلبي في معاملته معي ، ولكن من المستحيل ، أن اناقش هذا الشخص في تغييره ، فمفتاح حياتي سيكون في يده بعد دقائق ليغادر فورا ، وليكن له ما يريد
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


عجبتنى قووووى الجملة دى فى محلها فعلا خصوصا اللى بالاحمر كلام سليم مية فى المية

وبسجل متابعة ​*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (26 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أقل من أن تٌسمى خبرات !  - أعز الأصدقاء -*




sakae قال:


> ذكريااات فعلا مؤلمة.....
> 
> أنا مثلك تماما احسن للناس ويردون الخير بالاساءة
> 
> ...



منورة


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (26 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أقل من أن تٌسمى خبرات !  - أعز الأصدقاء -*




$CinDrellA $ قال:


> *
> 
> عجبتنى قووووى الجملة دى فى محلها فعلا خصوصا اللى بالاحمر كلام سليم مية فى المية
> 
> وبسجل متابعة ​*



تنوري يا سو


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (26 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أقل من أن تٌسمى خبرات !  - أعز الأصدقاء -*

*أنا المغرور !*​

*
أحيانا ومن  كثرة ما أكن لـ " كرامتي " من إحترام وتقدير ، أشعر أنني سأخسر العالم كله من أجلها ، لا أنكر أن هذة المبالغة في الحفاظ على الكرامة قد أضاعت مني العديد من الفرص ، سواء في العمل أو السفر ، أو حتى العديد من العلاقات بالجنس الآخر منها السوي والغير سوي ، 

ولكن الغريب أن كل تلك الفٌرص لا أحزن على ضياعها ، ولا حتى تشغل البال ولو للحظات ، لم أشعر بالندم قط في أي مرة دافعت عن شعوري بعزة النفس ! ، بل على العكس ، أعيش حالة من الندم الرهيب لأنني حاولت الإقتناع بما يٌقال : " لا كرامة في الحب " ، كلمة مستفزة تصيبني بحالة من الهيجان ! غير منطقية ، غير حقيقية لأبعد الحدود ، الغريب لمن يقتنع بها ، أن هذه الكلمة هي أول ماتٌنهي علاقات الحب السوية 
فكيف تكون إنسانا سويا بلا كرامة في أهم الأشياء بحياتك ، وهو علاقتك بنصفك الثاني في المستقبل !
حقيقة تكرار هذه الجملة لا يزيدني إلا قهقهة بصوت عال !

وأحيانا عندما أحكي لأحدهم أو يٌفتح هذا الموضوع صدفة ، ينعتوني بالــ "  المغرور ، القاس ، المتكبر " !! ولكن هذا لا يزيدني إلا شعورا بالفخر ، فأهلا بالــ " غرور " ، إذا كنت سأظل احترم نفسي ، وأجبر الجميع على أن يحترمني بهذا الشكل .

*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (26 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أقل من أن تٌسمى خبرات !  - أنا المغرور ! -*

*معلشى يا كيرو اسمحلى بالمشاركة فى ذكرياتك 




			" لا كرامة في الحب "
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


مافيش حاجةاسمها مافيش كرامة فى الحب 
لان لو مافيش كرامة بين الطرفين يبقى مافيش احترام او تقدير او اى شكل من اشكالهم بين الاتنين
وبالتالى هتندرج تحته حاجات كتير ومن خلال فقدانها فى الحب يبقى انت هتفقد الحب نفسه وبمنتهى السهولة




			إذا كنت سأظل احترم نفسي ، وأجبر الجميع على أن يحترمني بهذا الشكل .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


مش معاك فى كلمة الاجبار دى لان اى احد بيحترم كيرو بيحترمه عشان هو شخص محترم وبيقدر نفسه واللى حواليه
فبالتلى بيقدر احترامك لنفسك ولغيرك وهو كمان بيحترمك لكنه مش بيكون مجبر

ياريت مكونشى تقلت
فى انتظار المزيد ​*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (26 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أقل من أن تٌسمى خبرات !  - أنا المغرور ! -*




$CinDrellA $ قال:


> *معلشى يا كيرو اسمحلى بالمشاركة فى ذكرياتك
> ​*


*

يا باشا انت تنور 




$CinDrellA $ قال:



			مافيش حاجةاسمها مافيش كرامة فى الحب 
لان لو مافيش كرامة بين الطرفين يبقى مافيش احترام او تقدير او اى شكل من اشكالهم بين الاتنين
وبالتالى هتندرج تحته حاجات كتير ومن خلال فقدانها فى الحب يبقى انت هتفقد الحب نفسه وبمنتهى السهولة

أنقر للتوسيع...



لو قريتي البوست كلو هتفهمي اني متفق معاكي ملياااااااااااار ف المية !
اقرية تاني 
 


$CinDrellA $ قال:



			مش معاك فى كلمة الاجبار دى لان اى احد بيحترم كيرو بيحترمه عشان هو شخص محترم وبيقدر نفسه واللى حواليه
فبالتلى بيقدر احترامك لنفسك ولغيرك وهو كمان بيحترمك لكنه مش بيكون مجبر
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


مش بجبر حد يعني بجيبو من شعرو واقولو احترمني ! 
اجبار حد على احترامي بيكون باحترامي لية ولنفسي ، ومن هنا بيكون الجميع مجبر على احترامي
مش هجبر حد يعني هقعدو ع كرسي واقعد فوقية واقولو احترمني ،،




$CinDrellA $ قال:



			ياريت مكونشى تقلت
فى انتظار المزيد 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*منورة *
​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (26 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أقل من أن تٌسمى خبرات !  - أنا المغرور ! -*




Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> يا باشا انت تنور
> 
> 
> *الموضوع منور بصاحبه ​*
> ...





Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> *فهماك انا ومش بعارضك بالعكس بتفق معاك جدا وبأكد كلامك ​*مش بجبر حد يعني بجيبو من شعرو واقولو احترمني !
> ...


*


بنورك يا باشا ​*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (26 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أقل من أن تٌسمى خبرات !  - أنا المغرور ! -*




$CinDrellA $ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه حلوة قوى هقعد فيه ديه ههههههههههههههه
> تمام كلامك بس انا الكلمة شكلها مش عجبنى​*



يابنتي انا مبقولش حاجة وحشة 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




نغيرها يا باشا


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (26 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أقل من أن تٌسمى خبرات !  - أنا المغرور ! -*




Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> يابنتي انا مبقولش حاجة وحشة
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*هههههههههههه نوو ياكيرو
از يو ليك طبعا ​*


----------



## بوب كمبيوتر (27 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أقل من أن تٌسمى خبرات !  - أنا المغرور ! -*

استاذ ورئيس قسم 

متابع يا باشا طبعاً ...............​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (27 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أقل من أن تٌسمى خبرات !  - أنا المغرور ! -*




بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> استاذ ورئيس قسم ​




*عارف  *





​


بوب كمبيوتر قال:


> متابع يا باشا طبعاً ...............




منور ياباشا طبعا


----------



## أنجيلا (29 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أقل من أن تٌسمى خبرات !  - أنا المغرور ! -*

*ههههههههههههههه*
*كتابة المذكرات هي اللي ودتني في دهية:shutup22:*
*ههههههههههه*

*متابعة يا باشا*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (29 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أقل من أن تٌسمى خبرات !  - أنا المغرور ! -*




أنجيلا قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه*
> *كتابة المذكرات هي اللي ودتني في دهية:shutup22:*
> *ههههههههههه*
> 
> *متابعة يا باشا*



كتابة المذكرات حرفة يابنتي :smil15:


بكرة تقولي الحمدلله اني كتبت مذكراتي ، 
كلو للخير 

نورتي :flowers:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (31 أغسطس 2011)

*رد: أقل من أن تٌسمى خبرات !  - أنا المغرور ! -*

*الله ينور يا كيروو*

*متااااااااااااابع*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (1 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أقل من أن تٌسمى خبرات !  - أنا المغرور ! -*

*يوم مشئوم !!

**أتذكر في اليوم العشرين من شهر يونيو  عام 2007 ، كنت أنا و والدي مستقلان سيارتنا إلى مكان ما في مدينة الإسماعيلية ، يسمى " فايد " ، وفي وسط الطريق أثناء نومي ، وبدون مقدمات ، اصطدمت سيارتنا بحجر كبير في الطريق لم يكن والدي على علم ولا رؤية جيدة بوجوده ، و انقلبت سيارتنا أكثر من ثلاث مرات في الهواء ، كل هذا كان أثناء نومي ، - لم أعرف الحكاية إلا من والدي بعدما عاد إلى وعيه في المستشفى - ، بعدما انقلبت السيارة في الهواء وهبطت لتستقر على الأرض أخذة شكل " العجينة " !! فتحت عيناي وانا أقف على الأرض ! لا أدري ماذا حدث ، لا أدري أين والدي ، لا أعرف كيف خرجت من السيارة وكيف وقفت على قدماي ، لا أعرف كيف تكون السيارة بهذا الشكل ، وأخرج منها صحيح الجسد بهذا الشكل ، تسمرت في مكاني هكذا أكثر من خمس دقائق ويراودني فكرا بأن والدي قد توفي داخل السيارة ، لأن مكان السائق قد أصبح شبيها بالكابوس ! ، وبعد تدقيق النظر جيدا ، وجدت والدي مستلقيا على ظهره بعيدا عني والسيارة بحوالي خمسة أمتار ، ركضت مسرعا نحوه ، فوجدته بلا تنفس إطلاقا ، ولكن نبضات القلب تعمل بشكل ضئيل جدا ، بلا وعي وبدون سابق معرفة أو علم قمت بعمل تنفس صناعي له ، وهذه كانت المرة الأولى التي أقوم فيها بهذا الشيئ " التنفس الصناعي " ، ولكنها ليست المرة الاولى التي أبدي فيها حسن تصرف مع سرعة بديهة ، على حد قول والدي نفسه ، بعد دقيقة تقريبا من عمل التنفس الصناعي له ، أخذ شهيقا كبيرا وزفيرا بنفس قوته ، وعاد إليه النفس ، إتصلت بالإسعاف وحددت لهم المكان وجاءوا بعد حوالي خمسة عشر دقيقة ، و أخذوه إلى إحدى المستشفيات ، ركبت معه السيارة وتقريبا كان يعود إليه الوعي ، وعندما وصلنا للمستشفى كان قد أفتح عيناه وبدأ يسأل : ماذا حدث ؟ ، أين أنا ؟ ، فكنت أطمئنه و أقول له أننا بخير وكل شيئ على ما يرام ولكن ثمة حادثة صغيرة بالسيارة ، دخل إحدى أطباء المستشفى وقام بالكشف وسأل والدي أكثر من سؤال ليختبر ذاكرته ، فوجده لم يتذكر شيئا عن الحادث ، ولكنه يعرف إسمه جيدا ويعرفني ويعرف كل شيئ ، ولكن قبل الحادث فقط ، فطمأنني الطبيب وقال أنها حالة مؤقتة وسيعود لطبيعته ، ولكن الآن علينا بعمل أشعة على العظام لأنني أشك في أن بعض عظامه قد تهشمت ، وبالفعل أثبتت الأشعة وجود خلع في كتفه الأيسر ، وتهشم تام للعظام ، دخل والدي فورا لإجراء عملية جراحية في ذراعه ، وبالصدفة كانت هناك طبيبة صدر داخل غرفة العمليات ، وأكدت إن والدي لو أخذ حقنة البنج " المخدر " لتوفي في الحال ، بسبب كمية التبغ والدخان في صدره ، ويجب ألا يدخن سيجارة واحدة لمدة إسبوع ثم تجرى له العملية ، وبهذا نجى من الموت المحقق للمرة الثانية .
الأغرب أن المهندس الإستشاري للحادثة ، قال أن السائق " والدي " قد خرج من " البربريز " - الزجاج الأمامي للسيارة -  والأعجب أن هذا الزجاج نزل على الأرض صحيحا بلا خدش واحد !
والذي يدعو للدهشة أكثر هي اسألتي حتى الآن !
كيف يحدث كل هذا وانا نائم ؟
كيف أخرج من هذه السيارة بلا إصابة واحدة ؟
كيف خرجت من السيارة أصلا ؟ وكيف وقفت على قدماي ؟ أنا لا أتذكر هذا على الإطلاق !
كيف أفتح عيناي لأجد نفسي واقفا ! أين ومتى وكيف وقفت أساسا لا أتذكر !
كيف نجوت من كل هذا !

لولا تدخل السيد الرب ومعونته و " ستره " لما كنت حيا لأكتب هذه الكلمات الآن ،
أو على الأقل أخرج بذكرى في جسدي من هذا اليوم المشئوم !*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (9 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: أقل من أن تٌسمى خبرات !  - أنا المغرور ! -*




mikel coco قال:


> *الله ينور يا كيروو*
> 
> *متااااااااااااابع*​




منور يا مايك


----------



## مسرة (8 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: أقل من أن تٌسمى خبرات !  - يوم مشئوم ! -*

*كيرلس انا ما اريد استعار كتب عربي و اقراها انا اريد اقرا كتبك..لازم تالف كتب حتى ابطل الذهاب للمكتبه و اقعد هنا و استمتع بكتاباتك
مبارك قلمك يا كيرلس*​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (11 مايو 2012)

*الإسقاط والمٌسقطين !

منذ ان كنت أدرس بالجامعة في قسم " علم النفس " ، وأنا كاره جداً لما يسمى بـ " الإسقاط " ، لدرجة أنني اعتبره مرضاً كبيراً كالإيدز مثلاً ، وفي اعتباري ان اغلبية من تعاملت معهم ، معهن ، من الشعب المصري مصابين بهذا المرض ،

دائماً أعرف الإنسان الذي أخاطبه من طريقة تفكيره تجاه أفعالي
فمن يشك دائماً في عباراتي بالكذب ، فهو كاذب
من يشعر بأنني سأسرقه رغم " تجريسي " بصفة الأمانة ، فهو لص ..... 
وهكذا ما يسقطه الناس ,,

ومن صفات المٌسقط دائماً هو محاولة إخفاء ما يسقطه عليك وحرصه على عدم فعله
لأنه بالمثل ستقارن بينك وبينه ، فيصبح إسقاطه " دليلاً ضده " ..
ولكن ما حدث معي وأنا مٌستقل " مترو الأنفاق " في مرة ، هو أمر جعلني أشك في كل مادرسته في الجامعة ، وما قرأته في الكتب ، عن الإسقاط ، والأخوة المٌسقطين !
كنت ذات مرة في مترو الأنفاق في إتجاه محطة " الجيزة " لقضاء بعض الحاجات الخاصة بوظيفة جديدة ، 
ومن عاداتي أن اجلس واضعاً قدم على قدم ، أولا لأن هذه " الجلسة " تعجبني ليس لأنني وكما أوصف " أليــط ، تِنك " ، لأنني  أستيقظ من النوم واجداً قدمي فوق الأخرى ! وأعتقد بأن " التنك " مبيتنـِكش " - بشد التاء وكسر النون ! ، وهو نايم ..
وكفاية أولاً لأن مفيش ثانيا ً .... ونعود إلى المترو !
أثناء جلوسي بهذه الطريقة ، فاجئني شاب يجلس أمامي " بنفس ذات نفس " الطريقة ! ، واضعاً قدماً على الأخرى ، بهذا القول إبن ال...... ***
" عيب كدة يابرنس تبأة قاعد وحاطط رجل على رجل وفي ناس كبيرة في المترو " ،
ومن عاداتي أيضاً النظر لمن يتحدث إلي بشدة في عينه ، ولكن هذه المرة وجدت عيناي تتجه إلى قدمه ، وفوجئت بأن قدمه هو الأخر على قدمه الأخرى ، بل وقاربت على الدخول في فم أحد الركاب من " الرجالة الكبيرة " .

حقيقة ً ، لا أنكر أنه من العيب " ومعرفش لية ! " أني أحط رجل ع رجل وفية رجالة كبيرة ! 
فمجتمعنا ، ووالدي ، علموني هذا ...
ولكن أن تأتي النصيحة ممن يفعل عكس ماينصح به ! ، أمر عجيب ! ، أمر إبن .... !

حقيقة أخرى ، 
تركت " المترو " ونزلت دون أن أنظر حتى نظرة أخرى لهذا الشاب ، وانا متأكد ، من كم السخرية التي سيسمعها من وضعية جلوسه ،
وكم الشتائم التي قيلت عليَ بمجرد نزولي  !
ـ

وبمناسبة المترو والإسقاط
كنت في مرة أيضا أجلس في القطار  ، وكالعادة قدمي على الأخرى ، ومحدق النظر في إحدى الكتب ، وفاجئتني أنسة - وأشك - بهذا القول " في حاجة يا استاذ ؟ حضرتك بتبص عليا لية " ؟
بصوت صخب ، لدرجة ان الجميع التفت لما دار بيننا من حوار ، 
فوجدت نفسي أرد بهدوء وبابتسامة " وحضرتك عرفتي منين اني ببصلك " ؟
فجاوبت " كل شوية أبصلك الاقيك باصص "
فقولت " طيب يبأة انتي كمان بتبصيلي ، فكدة في حاجة من اتنين ، ياما بنبص عشان معجبين ببعض ، وتجيبي رقم تليفونك ، يا إما بتشبهي عليا ، ولا خالص مش انا الشخص دة "

ومن بعدها سمعت منها ما يلي بالنص 
" انت اصلا مشنسؤي وؤةىكيسظنرى تنبيؤءلا ىنمؤءتلا  ، وانا كل شوية سشنمتابيؤىستنمالارما تنلارىتنبيهالار  "

فأدركت حرمانها الشديد من نظرات الإعجاب !
وغادرت أيضاً حفاظاً على سلامة أعضائي من الفقع !!!
*


----------



## ^_^mirna (11 مايو 2012)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> *!
> 
> 
> ومن بعدها سمعت منها ما يلي بالنص
> ...



؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
:close_tem


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (12 مايو 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> :close_tem


*
برطمت بأي كلام 
مش عارفة ترد تقول اية !* ، بس كاان هو دة اللي كتبتو كدة بالظبط


----------



## مسرة (14 مايو 2012)

*فجاوبت " كل شوية أبصلك الاقيك باصص "*
هههههههههه انا و بقرا الجملة فكرت بنفس الجواب 

*فقولت " طيب يبأة انتي كمان بتبصيلي ، فكدة في حاجة من اتنين ، ياما بنبص عشان معجبين ببعض ، وتجيبي رقم تليفونك ، يا إما بتشبهي عليا ، ولا خالص مش انا الشخص دة "*


----------

